# Choice Gear: Mykita Série Noire Aviator Sunglasses Perfect Personal Accessory for Titanium Package Types



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

When it comes to sunglasses there may not be much cooler or more timeless than the typical Aviator theme. Ray-Ban started the trend but pretty much everybody makes a variation on the iconic theme and we're particularly fond of htese new Mykita Série Noire examples. Matte black steel frames and an evolved lens shape in mirrored finish make us want to pick up a set as we wait for those * Titanium Package Audis * to arrive.

* Found Via AquireMag.com *

* Full Story - Mykita Blog Entry *


----------

